# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών εκτροφής >  Αναπαραγωγή καρδερίνας 2015

## johnrider

Πρωτη προσπαθεια αναπαραγωγης καρδερινας σε 17 τ.μ με 5 ζευγαρια και φωλιες τοποθετημενες περιμετρικα του χωρου.
[IMG][/IMG]

Πρώτο ζευγάρι με πεντάδα στην εβδομη ημερα σήμερα.

Δευτερο ζευγαρι ενω η κυρια εφτιαξε φωλια αλλαξε μερια και εφτιαξε και δευτερη,οταν σχεδον τελειωσε την δευτερη γυρισε πισω στην πρωτη και την τελειωσε και σημερα είχαμε το πρώτο.


Για τα υπολοιπα ζευγαρια αναμενουμε νεοτερα...

----------


## jk21

καλη συνεχεια Γιαννη !

----------


## jimk1

Καλή αρχή και καλή συνέχεια

----------


## wild15

Καλη συνεχεια να εχεις!!!!

----------


## stefos

Οι καρδερίνες παντα τραβανε το ενδιαφέρον όλων!!! Όλα καλά να πάνε στην προσπαθεια σου!!!!

----------


## panos70

Με το καλο να σκασουν τα αυγουλακια  και να γεμισεις μικρα

----------


## ninos

Καλή συνέχεια Γιάννη !! Τα ζευγάρια τα έχεις όλα μαζί ελεύθερα  στον χώρο?

----------


## johnrider

Oλα μαζι ελευθερα Στελιο  και προς το παρoν oλα λειτουργουν ρολοι το κάθε ζευγαρι φυλακας στην φωλια. 
Του χρονου με το καλο βλεπουμε.

----------


## kostaskirki

Καλη συνεχεια Γιαννη!!

----------


## angelfarm

.......Αγαπητε Γιαννη δεν φανταζεσαι ποσο χαρουμενο με κανεις που εχεις εναν τετοιο χωρο για τα πτηνα σου και φυσικα οταν μιλαμε για καρδερινες πουεκ φυσεως ζουν σε κοπαδι ....
Ευχομαι ο,τι καλυτερο ,πραγμα σιγουρο οταν ξεκιναςμε τετοιες προυποθεσεις :-):-):-)

----------


## CreCkotiels

Να είναι γερές και με πολλά ζουζουνάκια !!!
Συμφωνώ με τον Άγγελο , πολλά μπράβο για τον μεγάλο χώρο !! Είναι ότι καλύτερο !!
 :Happy0065:

----------


## δημητρα

καλη συνεχεια

----------


## mitsman

> .......Αγαπητε Γιαννη δεν φανταζεσαι ποσο χαρουμενο με κανεις που εχεις εναν τετοιο χωρο για τα πτηνα σου και φυσικα οταν μιλαμε για καρδερινες πουεκ φυσεως ζουν σε κοπαδι ....


Εκ φυσεως ζουν σε κοπαδι αλλα την  περιοδο της αναπαραγωγης η πιο κοντινη φωλια ειναι αρκετες εκατονταδες μετρα η μια απο την αλλη! Ελεος......

Γιαννη με το καλο να σου πανε ολα τελεια γιατι τις αγαπας και το αξιζεις! Μ'αρεσει παρα πολυ το υλικο φωλιας που εχεις χρησιμοποιησει....

----------


## angelfarm

> Εκ φυσεως ζουν σε κοπαδι αλλα την  περιοδο της αναπαραγωγης η πιο κοντινη φωλια ειναι αρκετες εκατονταδες μετρα η μια απο την αλλη! Ελεος...



Αυτο δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ισχυει αλλα δεν αναιρει οτι ζουν σε κοπαδια....
Οπως ανεφερε και ο αγαπητος Γιαννης το καθε ζευγος υπερασπιζεται την φωλια  του και συναμα υπαρχει φιλα προσκειμενο ή αδιαφορο  προς τις αλλες αν καταλαβα καλα...
Και εν τελη .....προτιμω να υπαρχει αυτο το αγριο ωδικο πτηνο σε αρκετα τετραγωνικα μετρα σε μικρο κοπαδι ανετο να φτερουγιζει και να προσομοιαζεται ο ο χωρος,η διατροφη και λοιπα με το φυσικο.περιβαλλον που συνανταται ....παρα να ειναι σε μια σταλια κλουβακια στηβαγμενα το ενα πανω στο αλλο μεσα σε εναν κλειστο χωρο με τεχνιτους φωτισμους και μεενα σωρο αλλα πτηνα ασχετα με αυτο οπως κοκατιλ ας πουμε ......

----------


## jk21

Ας αναφερθω στην ουσια  και σε αυτη να συνεχισουμε τα οποια σχολια ,*χωρις επιφωνηματα, και χωρις στοχοποιησεις επισης*  !!! 

Απο οσο γνωριζω  βιωματικα ,οσο ζουσα στην επαρχια ,απο οσα παρατηρω οταν αραια επανερχομαι για λιγο σε αυτη και στη φυση και απο οσα εχω μαθει απο οσους ζουνε σε αυτη ,οι καρδερινες ναι μεν ειναι αγελαιο πτηνο με το γνωστο κυματιστο κοπαδιαστο πεταγμα του ,ομως οταν ερθει η ανοιξη και το ζευγαρωμα καταληγουν συντομα σε ζευγαρια που το καθενα σχεδον παντα δεν επιλεγει το ιδιο δεντρο να κανει τη φωλια του και μονο αν μιλαμε για μεγαλα δεντρα με πυκνο φυλλωμα που η μια δεν εχει οπτικη επαφη με την αλλη και απεχει καποια μετρα ( ισως οχι δεκαδες παντα  ,αλλα αρκετα ) ισως δουμε δυο φωλιες σε αυτο (πχ μεγαλα πευκα ) .Ο αρσενικος φυλαει το χωρο σε κοντινο στη φωλια κλαδι και κελαηδαει οχι τοσο για να διασκεδασει το θηλυκο που κλωσσα ,αλλα για να οριοθετησει την περιοχη του ,που δεν πρεπει αλλα να πλησιασουν .Σε αντιθετη περιπτωση εχουμε καυγαδες ,ομως δεν ειναι τοσο συχνοι γιατι αν ο χωρος και τα δεντρα ειναι αρκετα ,ενστικτωδως τα αλλα ζευγαρια ξερουν οτι δεν πρεπει να πανε στο ιδιο χωρο .Αλλα ειδη finches ειναι πολυ πιο επιθετικα (φλωροι ) ενω υπαρχουν και αλλα μικρα πουλια (πχ κοκκινολαιμηδες ) που διεκδικουν μεχρι θανατου την περιοχη τους (σπανια θα τα δειτε απλα κοντα σε δεκαδες ή και πανω απο 100 μετρα ) και η προσπαθεια εκτροφης τους ακομα και σε μεγαλους χωρους στο εξωτερικο ,οδηγει σε θανατο ακομα και στο ταιρι τους (σκοτωνει το ενα το αλλο ) 

Στην εκτροφη τωρα ... ακομα και χωρος καποιων τετραγωνικων σαν αυτον που εχει ο Γιαννης ,επαφιεται στο χαρακτηρα των πουλιων ,ωστε να γινει αποδεκτος σαν κοινος χωρος φωλιων .Μπορει να δουμε καυγαδες για τις φωλιες , κοινη διεκδικηση για το θηλυκο (που ενω στη φυση επιφερει απομακρυνση του αλλου αρσενικου ,στην εκτροφη μπορει να φερει μεχρι και θανατο απο στενοχωρια του απορριφθεντος ) και αλλες επιπλοκες .Μπορει και να μην συμβει τιποτα ,αν τα πουλια δεν ειναι παρα πολλα και κυριως αν γεννηθηκανε και μεγαλωσανε σε παρομοιες συνθηκες ,απο γονεις που ειχαν συμβιβαστει σε τετοιες συνθηκες (με τις οποιες απωλειες μεχρι να γινει και κεινο ) .Στην περιπτωση του Γιαννη ηταν κατι που με προβληματιζε οταν συζητουσαμε για την ετοιμασια του εκτροφικου του χωρου με τετοιες συνθηκες ,αλλα το οτι τα περισσοτερα αν οχι ολα τα πουλια του Γιαννη εχουν γεννηθει σε παρομοιο χωρο ,φιλικου του ατομου στο χωριο ,με εκανε να του πω προχωρα και βλεπεις (αν και η αποφαση ηταν δεδομενη φυσικα και δικια του ) .Η πορεια θα δειξει .Η εκτροφη δεν εξασφαλιζει στανταρ συμπεριφορες ωστε να υπαρχουν κανονες χωρις εξαιρεσεις και οπως τα συζητουσαμε προσφατα με το Γιαννη ,μαλλον θετικα πανε τα πραγματα και ευχομαι ετσι να συνεχισουν και να ζησουμε ομορφες στιγμες ! Και γω  μπορει να τα εχω σε ξεχωρα κλουβια ,αλλα οπτικη επαφη υπαρχει και ολα ειναι πιθανα ....

----------


## johnrider

Αλλη μια χαρούμενη εξέλιξη σήμερα με τα πρώτα νήματα να πεφτουν στην φωλια.
Στο βιντεακι βλέπουμε τον αρσενικό 2 χρονών με υλικο στο στομα.

----------


## johnakos32

Kαλη συνεχεια Γιαννη , ευχομαι να βγαλεις αρκετα και καλα μικρα !!!
Θελω να πω και εγω την γνωμη απλα θετοντας τον εαυτο μου στην θεση σου . Εγω λοιπον  θα εφτιαχνα ξεχωρο χωρο για αναπαραγωγη σε κλουβες του μετρου ή ελαφρως μεγαλυτερες και τον χωρο αυτο θα τον αφηνα για τα γιαβρακια της χρονιας . 
Αυτο ωστε να εξασφαλίσω μια οργανωμένη και με στόχους εκτροφη καρδερινας .

----------


## johnrider

John κάτι τέτοιο έχω στο νου μου μετα το περας της αναπαραγωγικης περιοδου.

----------


## mitsman

> Αυτο δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ισχυει αλλα δεν αναιρει οτι ζουν σε κοπαδια....
> Οπως ανεφερε και ο αγαπητος Γιαννης το καθε ζευγος υπερασπιζεται την φωλια του και συναμα υπαρχει φιλα προσκειμενο ή αδιαφορο προς τις αλλες αν καταλαβα καλα...


Θα ηταν καλυτερα οταν δεν ξερουμε να κραταμε το στομα μας κλειστο!
Οι καρδερινες ζουν καθολη την διαρκεια του ετους σε κοπάδια αλλα την περιοδο της αναπαραγωγης χωριζονται με σε ζευγη και οριοθετουν πολυ μεγαλες περιοχες!


> Και εν τελη .....προτιμω να υπαρχει αυτο το αγριο ωδικο πτηνο σε αρκετα τετραγωνικα μετρα σε μικρο κοπαδι ανετο να φτερουγιζει και να προσομοιαζεται ο ο χωρος,η διατροφη και λοιπα με το φυσικο.περιβαλλον που συνανταται ....παρα να ειναι σε μια σταλια κλουβακια στηβαγμενα το ενα πανω στο αλλο μεσα σε εναν κλειστο χωρο με τεχνιτους φωτισμους και μεενα σωρο αλλα πτηνα ασχετα με αυτο οπως κοκατιλ ας πουμε ......


Οταν κανεις μια προσπάθεια εκτροφης ενος αγριου πτηνου προσπαθωντας να το αναπαραγεις για να εχεις γεννητορες στο κλουβι και να σταματησει καποια στιγμη αυτη η αηδια με τα ξεκληρισματα της καρδερινας στην φυση οφειλεις να πετυχεις! Για να πετυχεις κανεις οτι περναει απο το χερι σου, αυτο σημαινει οτι καλυτερο σε φωτισμο (συνδιασμος ηλιου με τεχνητο φωτισμο), αψογη διατροφη με οτι αυτο σημαινει για τον καθενα και ευρυχωρους χωρους που συμφωνουμε απολυτα!
Πρεπει οτι τους στερουμε απο την φυση να τους το επιστρεφουμε πισω 10φορες! με λιγα λογια κατι σαν το παρακατω βιντεο:
https://youtu.be/B445LjQE_g0

οταν θες να κανεις μια εκτροφη λοιπον ειναι αδιανοητο να μην ξερεις ποιος ειναι ο πατερας του καθε πουλιου! γιατι στο μελλον θα ζευγαρωσεις αδερφια κατα λαθος!

Τωρα οσο για ασχετα πτηνα με αυτο οπως τα κοκατιλ, απλα γελαω βλεπωντας ποσα ειδη εκτρεφεις, φανταζομαι η μιση Ελλαδα πρεπει να ειναι δικη σου ωστε να μην τα εχεις εγκλωβισμενα οπως περιγραφεις παραπανω και να ειναι ενα ειδος κοντα με ενα αλλο ασχετο!

Γιαννη σου ζητω ειλικρινά συγγνώμη αν και θεωρω μειναμε εντος θεματος της καρδερινας!

----------


## angelfarm

Αγαπητε ναξιε ανθρωπε ,

Προφανως και δεν ειμαι διατεθιμενος να μπω σε αυτον τον κυκεωνα της εριδας και της αντιπαλλοτητας που τεχνηεντως προσπαθεις να δημιουργησεις....
Παραμενω φιλος των πτηνων και προσπαθω να ειμαι και με αυτους που λενε οτι αγαπανε τα πτηνα και εχουν διαθεση και θεληση να το κανουν εμπρακτα ...να συνδιαλλεγομαι μαζι τους προς ωφελος παντα των πτηνων και οχι προςεπιδειξη γνωσεων ...
Αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι δεν θα υπαρξει αντιλογος οταν δεχομαι υποτιμιτικα επιφωνηματα ,και προφανως οταν καποιος μου απαγορευει να εκφραζω την σωστη ή λανθασμενη γνωμη μου στην εκδημοκρατισμενη χωρα που ζω , λεγοντας μου να κλεισω το στομα μου ....!!?!?
Οποτε εδω θα εκφρασω παλι την γνωμη μου λεγοντας οτι η φυση ειναι τοσο μα τοσο σοφη και τελεια που οσο κι αν προσπαθησε ο οιοςδηποτε να κανει κατι αξιολογο οι παρενεργεις των ενεργειων του ηταν πολυ περισσοτερες ....
Στο παραδειγμα δε που εφερες ,αυτο της αιμομιξιας ,εχω να πω οτι καθε σωστος εκτροφεας χωριζει σε αρσενικα και θυληκα τα αδερφια και προφανως ποτε δεν κραταει ολες της αναπαραγωγες του..σε αντιστοιχες μεγαλες εκτασεις που χρειαζεται η καρδερινα ,ειδαλλωςπεριοριζεται σε ενα δυο ζευγη ...απλη λογικη.
Οσο για τα σχολια σου δια την δικη μου εκτροφικη δραστηριοτητα,προφανως και μονο αυτο μπορεις να κανεις ,να φανταζεσαι δηλαδη ,ενω εγω δεν μιλαω με φαντασιες ....και οχι η μιση Ελλαδα δενειναι δικη μου ή μιση Λεσβος παλι ,ισως !!!

συγγνωμη για το οφ τοπικ  Γιαννη.

----------


## geo_ilion

καλη συνεχεια στο ζευγαρακι σου Γιαννη κε το καλο να ερθουν και τα μικρουλια

----------


## jk21

Επειδη βλεπω οτι συνεχιζετε εντος των ποστ εκτος των on topic σχολιων και η προσωπικη αντιπαραθεση  , θα ζητησω η οποιαδηποτε συνεχεια να υπαρξει στα προφιλ σας και οσοι ενδιαφερονται θα την παρακολουθησουν εκει .Σε διαφορετικη περιπτωση θα αναγκαστουμε σαν διαχειριση ,να μπουμε στη διαδικασια να διαγραφουμε τα οff topic ,πραγμα δυσκολο οταν εμπλεκονται οχι μονο στο ιδιο ποστ αλλα και σε μια προταση οn topic (χρησιμα μαλιστα )  και off topic .Σεβαστειτε το Γιαννη  αν οχι τους υπολοιπους και συνεχιστε (αν το επιθυμειτε ) σε χωρο καταλληλο και δεν ειναι ο παρων .Την θεση και των δυο ως προς την εκτροφη περισσοτερων ζευγαριων καρδερινας στον ιδιο χωρο ,την εχετε ηδη καταθεσει .Για on topic σχολιασμους χωρις προσωπικες αναφορες σαφως ,οπως και ολα τα μελη ,μπορειτε να συνεχιζετε να συμμετεχετε 

αν χρειασθει να διαγραφουν off topic  , θα διαγραφει και το παρον ποστ ,για να μεινει εντελως καθαρο το θεμα ,οπως αξιζει στην προσπαθεια του Γιαννη

----------


## CreCkotiels

Να κάνω μια ερώτηση ως άσχετος !
Ζητώ εξ αρχής συγνώμη αν είμαι off topic  αλλά επειδή είδα πως γράφουνε μέλοι με επιτυχημένες γέννες στην καρδερίνα , και ιδιαίτερη αγάπη (πχ. όπως είδα ο κ.Δημήτρης mitsman) , νομίζω πως είναι εδώ μια ευκαιρία να λύσω κάποιες απορίες μου που μπορεί να βοηθήσουν και τον Γιάννη τώρα στην αναπαραγωγή :
1. Η αρσενική καρδερίνα συμμετέχει και αυτή στο κλώσημα των αυγών ? Αν δούμε την αρσενική να κάθετε πρέπει να ανησυχούμε για κάτι ?
2. Την πίστη που έδειξε η καρδερίνα (κ.Δημήτρη να σας ζήσει !!)  στο βίντεο που έχει πουλάκια είναι χαρακτηριστικό στις καρδερίνες να είναι τόσο υπομονετικές ή απλά είναι στο κάθε πουλί ?

Αυτά ! Και πάλι συγνώμη αν είμαι off topic απλά είμαι στην διαδικασία του να ενημερώνομαι για αυτά τα καταπληκτικά πουλιά και θέλω να μάθω !

----------


## kostas salonika

Με το καλο....

----------


## johnrider

Δεύτερο ζευγαράκι στην πέμπτη ημέρα.

και ενα τριτο μολις τελειωσε την φωλια κατα πασα πιθανοτητα να υπαρξει γεννα αυριο.

----------


## kostaskirki

Ετσι μπραβο!! Πηρες φορα!! Με το καλο ,καλη συνεχεια!!

----------


## ninos

Σούπερ!!!

----------


## jk21

Πες τον κοσμο βρε και για το υλικο που βαλανε στη δευτερη φωλια ! αν και κιτρινιζει και πολλοι ηδη θα το χουν προσεξει ! 

Καλη συνεχεια Γιαννη !

----------


## mitsman

> Πες τον κοσμο βρε και για το υλικο που βαλανε στη δευτερη φωλια ! αν και κιτρινιζει και πολλοι ηδη θα το χουν προσεξει !


Καποιοι το ειχαν προσέξει απο την πρώτη φωλια!



> Μ'αρεσει παρα πολυ το υλικο φωλιας που εχεις χρησιμοποιησει....


Τιποτα δεν ειναι τυχαιο στην εκτροφη του Γιαννη!!!!  Καλη συνεχεια Γιαννη!!!

----------


## antonispahn

Ωραια καλη συνεχεια

----------


## johnrider

επιτελους ηρθε  από το τριτο ζευγαρι, αλλα επειδη αργησε τοσο πολυ υπαρχει μια πιθανότητα να γεννησε εκτος καποια.
Mακαρι να ειναι το πρωτο.

Απο το πρωτο ζευγαρι εχτες βγηκε και το πεμπτο.

----------


## CreCkotiels

::  ::  ::

----------


## stam64

Μπράβο Γιάννο με το καλό φίλε!!

----------


## johnrider

μπηκαν τα δαχτυλιδια στην πενταδα


το δευτερο ζευγαρι μας τα χαλασε λιγο 2 στα 5 ενσπορα και ενα απο τα δυο εχει  βαθουλωμα στο αβγο αλλα ειναι ζωντανο μεσα και αναμενονται αυριο με μεθαυριο ............


 τριτο ζευγαρι σημερα ειναι στο τεταρτο αβγο

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ααααααααααα  :Party0003: :jumping0045
Πολλά πολλά μπράβο και καλή συνεχεια! Με το καλό η εκκόλαψη και το κλαρωμα όλων των νεοσσών!  :Happy0159:  :Happy0064:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:

----------


## kostaskirki

Οσες φορες και να βλεπω τετοιες εικονες δεν τις χορταινω!!
Δωσε Γιαννη!!

----------


## mparoyfas

κατι σκούρο και νόστιμο ψήνετε στον πρόλοβο χμμμμ  :winky:  ειναι και τούμπανο!!! παντα τέτοια!! κουιζ τι εχει μεσα ο πρόλοβος;

----------


## kostaskirki

Χα χα χα!! Μανο η φτερουγα του ειναι αυτο που λες!!

----------


## jk21

> Δωσε Γιαννη!!



και συγκεκριμενα δωσε χαρα !!! ειναι της μοδας καποιοι να λενε << πονο >>  ....  εδω χαιρομαστε !!! 


Kαλη συνεχεια Γιαννη !!!!

----------


## johnrider

Σας ευχαριστώ μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά.

Να πω ότι και το τέταρτο και το πέμπτο ζευγάρι έχουν τελειώσει σχεδόν τις φωλιές.

----------


## tasos-mo

Γιαννη καλη συνεχεια...δεν το ντυνεις το δαχτυλιδι?? ειναι πουλια που ξερεις οτι δεν θα κανουν κατι??

----------


## mitsman

μπραβο Γιαννη! καλη συνεχεια!!! Δυστυχως και εγω εχω ενα αυγο λιγο χτυπημενο αλλα γονιμο και ζωντανο προς το παρον, μακαρι να κρατησει!

----------


## amastro

Πέρσι, ένα από τα αυγά καρδερίνας που μου έδωσε ο Γιάννης λόγω εγκατάλειψης από την καρδερίνα του,
 είχε σπασμένο σε ένα σημείο το τσόφλι αλλά άθικτο τον εσωτερικό υμένα.
Εκκολάφθηκε κανονικά, άσχετα αν η κανάρα δεν το τάισε.  :Mad0054:

----------


## johnrider

Τασο πριν πεσουν για υπνο εκανα ενα τσεκ και ηταν όλα οκ τα πουλια ειναι πρωταρικα.
για να δουμε mitsman θα βγει ο μικρος ευχομαι και σε εσενα να τα καταφερει.

----------


## kostaskirki

> και συγκεκριμενα δωσε χαρα !!! ειναι της μοδας καποιοι να λενε << πονο >>  ....  εδω χαιρομαστε !!! 
> 
> 
> Kαλη συνεχεια Γιαννη !!!!


Εννοειται Δημητρη!! 
Με τετοιες εικονες μονο χαρα μπορει να παιρνει οποιος ειναι φυσιολογικος νους!!

----------


## xrisam

Καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## johnrider

Tεταρτο ζευγαρακι σημερα ειχαμε το πρωτο.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ωραία φωλιάααα  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020: 
Άντε άντε με το καλό λοιπόν να γεμίσει με γερά καρδερινάκια !!!

----------


## jk21

Αντε Γιαννη ,περιμενω πως και πως να τα δω κλαρωμενα να κανουν ντου σε κλαρια με φρεσκια Κια και οχι μονο !!!

----------


## johnrider

Για την ορεξη ημιωριμος σπορος, ο βοτανολογος  jk21 
λεει ότι ειναι phalaris canariensis.
Αλλα oτι και να ειναι το κοτσανι εμεινε στο τελος.

----------


## jk21

συγκεκριμενα σου ειπα οτι μοιαζει με τον καναρινοσπορο που λεμε κεχρι , αλλα εχει μωβ αποχρωση και μαλλον ειναι συγγενικο 

περιμενε να δω αν ειναι καποιο υποειδος

----------


## jk21

μαλλον phalaris aquatica

----------


## johnrider

Σημερα βγηκε ενας νεοσσος από το δευτερο ζευγαρι που ειχε στα 5 τα 3 ασπορα, το πουλακι με το ελαφρως βαθουλωμα στο αβγο δεν βγηκε.

Τριτο ζευγαρι ειναι στα πεντε αβγα, και τεταρτο ζευγαρι στα 2 σημερα.
αναμενουμε εντος ημερων να γεννησει και το 5 ζευγαρι

Στο πρωτο ζευγαρι τα μικρα φτου φτου μεγαλωνουν.

Το ζευγαρι εδω αθηνα ακομα πλεκει πουλoβερ στο πατωμα.

----------


## johnakos32

Καλη συνεχεια Γιαννη !Θελω να πιστευω πως θα προχωρησουν μεσα στην επομενη εβδομαδα και οσα ζευγαρια καρδερινες δεν το εχουν κανει ακομα ο καιρος θα παει περιεργα φετος ακομα και τους καλοκαιρινους μηνες ....
Παντως αυγα που εχουν χτυπημα ραισμα η κατι τετοιο 90% δεν καταφερνουν να βγουν , σπανια περιπτωση να ζησει ..

----------


## johnrider

Τα μικρα οκτω και εννεα ημερων απο το πρωτο ζευγαρι.

Σημερα ειχαμε και το πεμπτο απο το τεταρτο ζευγαρι.

----------


## CreCkotiels

ζουζουνάκιαα !!!  :Love0020:  :Love0020: 

 :Anim 26:

----------


## jimk1

Με το καλο στο κλαρι

----------


## kostaskirki

Μπραβο ρε Γιαννη!! Αρχοντας!!

----------


## mparoyfas

τούμπανο!!!!

----------


## stefos

Να τα χαίρεσαι!!!! Πανέμορφα!

----------


## johnrider

Κατι παει να γινει εδω.

----------


## jk21

αιντε να δουμε και πρωτεουσιανικες χαρες !!!! χαχαχα

Μπραβο !

----------


## johnrider

Eμενα κατι δεν μου αρεσει σε αυτο το ζευγαρι δεν ειναι συνεργασιμο, ειναι κατι σαν μαζι δεν κανουμε και χωρια δεν μπορουμε....



Αυτο θα πει ζευγαρι συμμετοχη και απο τα 2 πουλια ο κυριος την συνοδευει και την βοηθαει στο χτισιμο.

----------


## ninos

Μπράβο Γιάννη !!!!!  :Happy:

----------


## johnrider

Το πρωτο αβγο που το γεννησε στην φωλια μετα απο 2 ωρες περιπου βρεθηκε στο πατωμα, το δευτερο και τριτο  τα πηρα και  εβαλα πλαστικα πρωι πρωι . Ισως αυριο της τα επιστρεψω  γιατι σημερα ξεκινησε και κοιμαται εντος φωλιας.




Τα υπολοιπα ζευγαρια τα πρωτα μικρα φτασαν 20 ημερων ειχα και μια ασπορη πενταδα που ηδη ξεκινησε παλι να φτιαχνει νεα φωλια και περιμενω εντος ημερων απο 2 ζευγαρια να σκασουν μυτη μπομπιρες.

----------


## jk21

Με το καλο Γιαννη !!!

----------


## tasos-mo

Ας ακούσουμε και κάποια καλά νέα..Γιάννη καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## nikoslarisa

Μπραβο Γιαννη.σου ευχομαι καλη συνεχεια.μου θύμισες εμενα πριν χρονια όταν ξεκίνησα με τα balcanika.ειχα κανει στο οικοπεδο μου μια κλουβα 7επι7 κ 2.5 υψος..4 ζευγάρια...γεννες πολλες με πολλα μικρα χωρις προβλήματα σε συμπεριφορές(παρα τα γνωστά μικρα φοβερίσματα καπου καπου).περιμένω τις επόμενες φωτογραφιες σου με μεγαλη χαρα!!!

----------


## johnrider

σημερα τεταρτη ημερα  επεστρεψα τα δυο ισως αυριο ενδεχεται να κανει και το τελευταιο και ελπιζω να ειναι γονιμα. μονο για φαγητο βγαινει με προτιμηση  αυγοτροφη   και με τον αρσενικο να τραγουδαει ασταματητα.

καλη επιτυχια

----------


## kostas karderines

Καλη επιτυχία και ολα γονιμα!

----------


## johnrider

::

----------


## kostaskirki

Καλλιτεχνης!!

----------


## johnrider



----------


## nikoslarisa

μπραβο Γιαννη!!!  :Party0024:

----------


## jk21

καλοκλαρωτα Γιαννη !

----------


## kostas salonika

Χίλια μπράβο

----------


## Nikos Her

*ωραιες εικονες ειναι αυτες!!! 
αντε  να μεγαλωσουν να γινουν πανεμορφες!!*

----------


## johnrider

Oχι παιζουμε.

----------


## kostas salonika

Μαεστρία...μπράβο μπράβο μπράβο

----------


## kostas karderines

Αριστούργημα!!!

----------


## johnrider

Καλημερα.

----------


## jk21

Με το καλο και τα υπολοιπα Γιαννη !!!

----------


## johnrider

Mερικα απο τα μικρα.

----------


## kostaskirki

Μπραβο Γιαννη!! Ωραιες εικονες!!

----------


## johnrider

Nιος 8-9 ημερων

----------


## jk21

Αντε βρε Γιαννο ,τετοια να βλεπουμε να χαρουμε λιγο ! Μπραβο καλοκλαρωτο !!!

----------


## johnrider

Aπο τα 4 ζευγαρια καταφεραμε και πηραμε 22 πουλια απογαλακτισμενα.Tο πεμπτο ζευγαρι μετα απο 3 γεννες ασπορα βαλαμε 2 αυγα απο καναρινι να δουμε πως θα τα πηγαινε στο ταισμα, όχι μονο τα καταφερε τα μικρα  25 προς 26 ημερων ειχαν απογαλακτιστει. Kαι για τελος πεντε τελευταια εχθες μπηκαν δαχτυλιδια.Aπο απωλειες ειχαμε 5 μικρα  λογο  δαχτυλιδιων, και 5 μικρα τωρα στο τελος λογο αυξημενης θερμοκρασιας χωρις ανεμους και με ενα μικρo σεισμo.
Eρχομαστε στο αθηναιικο ζευγαρι πρωτη γεννα 5 στα 5 με το που εβγαιναν απο το αυγο η θηλυκια τα πετουσε,το τελευταιο αυγο πηγε στον mparoufa και καταφερε να απογαλακτιστει. Δευτερη γεννα 5 στα 5  πηγαν στον amastro γιατί πλεον ηξερα την καταληξη εαν εμεναν.
Tριτη γεννα τωρα με 3 που ειναι να βγουν 27-28 ιουλιου, ο θεος βοηθος στο τι θα τα κανει οταν ερθει η ωρα να βγουν απο το αυγο.

Tου χρoνου εαν ολα πανε καλα σκεφτομαι να βαλω 3 ζευγαρια στον ιδιο χωρο και 3 σε εναν αλλο παρομοιο με αυτον που ειναι τωρα τα πουλια.



Kαλο καλοκαιρι σε ολους και καλη πτεροροια στα πουλακια.

----------


## anonymous

Παρα πολυ καλα!
Και του χρονου Γιαννη ....

Αντε ... καλο καλοκαιρι!

----------


## kostaskirki

Παρα παρα πολυ καλα Γιαννη!! Μπραβο σου!!
Και του χρονου με το καλο!!

----------


## dimitris_patra

Παρα πολύ ωραία Γιάννη. Εύχομαι να σου πάνε καλά τους επόμενους μήνες........και του χρόνου ακόμα καλύτερα!!!

----------


## jk21

να τα χαιρεσαι Γιαννη ! αναμενουμε φωτογραφικο υλικο !!!

----------


## kostas karderines

συγχαρητηρια γιαννη,να τα χαιρεσαι και του χρονου καλυτερα!

----------


## ninos

Και του χρονου να είμαστε καλά Γιάννη..

----------


## geo_ilion

μπραβο σου βρε Γιαννη παντα τετοια και του χρονου με το καλο . . .

----------


## johnrider

Πιτσιρικος 13 ημερων απο τα τελευταια μικρα.

----------


## johnrider

Nα σας παρουσιασω ενα φετινο χαϊδεμενο φιλαρακι.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Καταπληκτικό κ.Γιαννη ! 
Συγχαρητήρια , και του χρόνου με καλό !!  ::  :Happy0159:

----------


## nikoslarisa

:Happy0064:  ωραιος!!!!!!!!!!  :Happy0064:

----------


## stefos

Πανέμορφες φωτό!!!!!!!

----------


## kostaskirki

Παει, το δαμασες!!χα χα χα
Μπραβο Γιαννη!!

----------


## johnrider

Σε oenothera biennis  :winky:

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

παντα τετοια και καλυτερα φιλαρακι!!! :Happy0159:

----------


## johnrider



----------


## nikoslarisa

:Happy0064:  πολύ ωραια!!

----------


## johnrider

Απαραιτητο για εμενα ανα 2-3 ημερες μπανιο στα πουλια, ακομα και εαν δεν εχουμε καλο καιρο ειτε μεσα ειτε εξω.

----------


## nikoslarisa

Μπραβο Γιαννη!!ότι καλυτερο τους κανεις!!

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

> Απαραιτητο για εμενα ανα 2-3 ημερες μπανιο στα πουλια, ακομα και εαν δεν εχουμε καλο καιρο ειτε μεσα ειτε εξω.


προσπαθησε να το κανεις καθημερινο και ακομα καλυτερα 2 φορες την ημερα. στο νερο βαζε λιστεριν η μυλοξυδο :winky:

----------


## johnrider



----------


## stefos

> προσπαθησε να το κανεις καθημερινο και ακομα καλυτερα 2 φορες την ημερα. στο νερο βαζε λιστεριν η μυλοξυδο


Lysterin????? Για πες Κώστα , επιτρέπεται ? Τι προσφέρει στα πουλιά ?

----------


## johnrider

δυομιση χρονων και πατερας απο τα μικρα που εχει ο συμπεθερος amastro.

----------


## amastro

Ομορφόσογο !!

----------


## johnrider

Oμορφαντρας σε puzzle εκδοση.

----------


## johnrider



----------

